# Waxing the boat ? the nasty job -



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">While I rather fish, play cards, drink coffee, have a beer,or 50,000 other things; I did struggle and force myself to wax the boat. Being lazy as I am, I looked for the least effort way of doing it, and figure I would try a method an old friend told me about who lives in Tampa. And since he is just as lazyas me,I figure it was worth a try..<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">So I did it, and was amazedwith the results.Note<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> start only do what you can finish the same day and do all three step that day, it took me several days to do and everything blend in excellently.You shoulddo in the shade no direct sunlight, after the boat been washed and dried. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">First, wipe the area that you are going to do todaywith MEK (got it from Lowes $9), I had to change rags several times (I used old towels as rags). <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Second, use 3M Marine Restorer & Wax #09005 (NAPA $14), I try to use my Waxman and gave up with that and end up using arm power. After this I thought it was good and why should I labor more and waste money doing step three, but what the heck I came this far, bought the stuff and he didn't steer me wrong to this point. So I did the next step and it blew me away on the results and how easy it was to do the third step.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Third, was applying 3M Scotchgard Protecting Marine Liquid Wax #09062 ($34 West Marine), not only did it increase the gloss butmade it muchsmoother, I can see why he said it a snap to clean his boat. It made my 2004 Cape Horn look and feel like a new one, I just wonder if it will make it any faster in the water.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">According to my friend this year all he did was wash his boat and applied the 3M Scotchgard againand it came out just as good as last year without all the labor. I just hope my does as well, as thought I would pass the info to others.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info and your post is most motivating to get my lazy arse off the couch. I completely waxed my entire boat past 09'March with top notch 5 step recommended productsby local experts and they didn't steer me wrong as myrestoration effort revealed like new surfaces, butit's time to renew...I'll give it a try as you process can't be as labor intense as my last experience...oh, but I do recommend Woody Wax for all top finishes where foot traffic is unavoidable...

Thanks for the post!

Jimmy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i was turned onto a great wax...its called fleetwax by colinite...get the one in the can....its makes washing and cleaning the boat 1000000x easier....was also told you dont have to do it but twice a year


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/31/2009)*i was turned onto a great wax...its called fleetwax by colinite...get the one in the can....its makes washing and cleaning the boat 1000000x easier....was also told you dont have to do it but twice a year


I'm at mytwice a year application...is one step application?

Jimmy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if you have no oxidation...yes...all i did on mine was wash it really good...let it dry and go to waxing...the key to it is...put it on, let it dry just a little and wipe it back off...you let it dry you gotta break out the buffer to get it off


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

tks fish42, oxidation is a consideration.

Jimmy


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

3M finesse it. Apply with wax pads and take off with microfiber towels. Then collinite fleetwax apply by hand take off with microfiber towel and she will be shinnin like new! I recommend doing this about once a month. A lot of work but it pays off!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My boat and my truck is painted with Awlgrip.



I don't wax nothing but the motors.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually I think I maybe lazier than you. I just clean and waxed my boat a couple of weeks back. Because I am lazy I purchased a 5" orbital polisher for applying the cleaner/wax and use my 10" to buff it. The big difference I used Mother's Restorer and Wax. It worked very well. Most of the haze was on the top surfaces (sunlight, UV and so on..) Mother's cleaned it and shined itvery well.

I'll add something, every other time I wash my boat I use Turtle Wax, dry and wax on the hull and top exposed areas, this has made waxing easier and has protected the fiberglass better.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I got all you lazy bums beat for lazyness. Dont you know a clean purdy boat doesn't help catch fish. I got my present boat in 91 and havent done anything other than rinse it and flush it since then. But I do use it quite a lot. That green algie slime give the hull patina.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I can at least tie for laziest. And I think I have the best system: I sold my shiney white FG boat and bought an aluminum flat camo green (scum line color!) boat. Hose off and done. Fish don't care about shiney....heck even the wife doesn't care (she's a keeper)!

P.S. I have a full bottle of "Starbrite Fiberglass Color Restorer and Sealer" for any of you guys that like to keep you boats "pretty". No charge.....just don't ask for help doing it!

oke


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *oceansbreeze (7/31/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">While I rather fish, play cards, drink coffee, have a beer,or 50,000 other things; I did struggle and force myself to wax the boat. Being lazy as I am, I looked for the least effort way of doing it, and figure I would try a method an old friend told me about who lives in Tampa. And since he is just as lazyas me,I figure it was worth a try..<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">So I did it, and was amazedwith the results.Note<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> start only do what you can finish the same day and do all three step that day, it took me several days to do and everything blend in excellently.You shoulddo in the shade no direct sunlight, after the boat been washed and dried. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">First, wipe the area that you are going to do todaywith MEK (got it from Lowes $9), I had to change rags several times (I used old towels as rags). <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Second, use 3M Marine Restorer & Wax #09005 (NAPA $14), I try to use my Waxman and gave up with that and end up using arm power. After this I thought it was good and why should I labor more and waste money doing step three, but what the heck I came this far, bought the stuff and he didn't steer me wrong to this point. So I did the next step and it blew me away on the results and how easy it was to do the third step.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Third, was applying 3M Scotchgard Protecting Marine Liquid Wax #09062 ($34 West Marine), not only did it increase the gloss butmade it muchsmoother, I can see why he said it a snap to clean his boat. It made my 2004 Cape Horn look and feel like a new one,* I just wonder if it will make it any faster in the water.<o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">According to my friend this year all he did was wash his boat and applied the 3M Scotchgard againand it came out just as good as last year without all the labor. I just hope my does as well, as thought I would pass the info to others.


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><P style="BACKGROUND: white">Wax will actually make a hull slower


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Why does wax make your hull slower?


----------

